# Hopalong Cassidy Tricycle



## jungleterry (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone , just had to post some pictures of our new little 12 inch restored Hoppy Tricycle . Cute as a button and heavy . Very well built . hope you enjoy the pictures . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 30, 2017)

Very Cool trike. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 30, 2017)

Your welcome,just had to share ,pretty rare to see these .Thanks for commenting


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 31, 2017)

A VERY nice Hoppy tricycle you have there. Terrific restoration job! If you hadn't mentioned it being restored I never would have guessed it had been. They are rare to find in VG original condition and getting rarer as time goes on.

Dave


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you Dave , I found this while searching for a set of guns for a 20 inch hoppy . A western toy collector had picked it up and decided to list on the toy site . Got pretty lucky for sure . Thank you for the nice comment


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 31, 2017)

Very nice hope you get a "house pass" for that gen!


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 2, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 2, 2017)

We appreciate that, hope to have a 26 inch hoppy here shortly too. One for grandson one for me haha


----------



## hopalong calay (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow - sweet :]


----------

